# how do you eat your pompano



## clint18robin (Feb 17, 2014)

Just like the title says...how does everyone eat their pompano?


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I grill it or blacken it or fry it. Every way to eat pomps is good in my opinion. Nice sweet, mild fish.


----------



## gkram180 (Mar 5, 2012)

I either pan fry it whole, or bake it whole in tin foil with Italian dressing and some spices rubbed in to cross cuts on each side. Delicious and simple either way


----------



## T.Hearn (Nov 12, 2009)

Combine mayo, chipotle hot sauce, cajun seasoning. Brush onto fillet and grill. Serve with slaw mixed with ranch, brown sugar and pepper and there you go. Easy quick meal (provided you have a gas grill)


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Whole fish (or minus head), salt and pepper and sauteed in Olive Oil in a deep skillet. At the point that it browns up nice and gold, the Olive oil should be just about gone (don't use much to begin with), squeeze in two half limes and cover. The lime juice will turn to lime steam and penetrate the fish. Both stages of cooking won't take long at all. Don't over-cook. This is enough. The flesh is super sweet...no point in covering it up with a lot of other stuff like you would some marginal tasting fish.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Rub with olive oil, sprinkle on salt and pepper and grill TWICE as much as we can eat, then have fish tacos for lunch next day


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There isn't enough room on this page. I eat them pretty much every way


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

My receptionist calls them 'duct tape fish' because they can be used for everything


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

All of the above make great tasting fish


----------



## clint18robin (Feb 17, 2014)

TeaSea said:


> My receptionist calls them 'duct tape fish' because they can be used for everything


very clever! When do you see them start running? My boss was telling me that it was amazing to eat.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Quietly, with my wife & a good glass of wine....oh, sorry, you were looking for recipes.
well, what they all said.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Fork


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

clint18robin said:


> very clever! When do you see them start running? My boss was telling me that it was amazing to eat.


I am by no means an expert but I believe they start sometime in March and April is supposed to be ideal -- at least that is what I have read.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

clint18robin said:


> Just like the title says...how does everyone eat their pompano?


 With my fingers lol...Absolutely great anyway you prepare them :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

*eating pomps*

don't get ahead of yourself. gotta catch one first!


----------



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

Sautéed in olive oil on the stove. Great tasting by itself in my opinion.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

clint18robin said:


> very clever! When do you see them start running? My boss was telling me that it was amazing to eat.


As far as the Spring run goes,...don't get too excited till about the 1st of April. It will be going pretty good by mid-April. Of course, all this can vary due to weather related factors.


----------



## clint18robin (Feb 17, 2014)

jcallaham said:


> don't get ahead of yourself. gotta catch one first!


Lol! I know. Just getting prepared for spring.


----------



## Matdfhew (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice sweet, mild fish.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Mouth


----------

